# Can you tell me why my thread was closed?



## cruzer101 (Oct 21, 2011)

Heres the link,
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/412071-growitup-greenhouse-2011-a.html

Was it something I said?


----------



## Tales (Oct 21, 2011)

Blame fucking corp america. Their behind everything.....LOL idk


----------



## dam612 (Oct 21, 2011)

i saw that be4, i didnt see any foul play that would have made it get closed, a mod was prb browsing and hit the wrong button


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 21, 2011)

I would really like to find out. 
Hopefully someone can provide me with the reason why.


----------



## Tales (Oct 21, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> I would really like to find out.
> Hopefully someone can provide me with the reason why.


NO, no you may not know!! It will remain an anonymous removal, because that's that.... yeah, huh. idk

Seems that there are others gone too. Was it extremely old?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 21, 2011)

I've found that pm'ing the mods of a certain section will get a response in about a week. Might want to go that route and exercise your patience. These are the mods for the grow journal section: maryjaney, ella-jean, potroast, mellokitty

Good luck with that.

And to answer for cruzer it wasn't old, started in Feb, and was active.


----------



## boneheadbob (Oct 21, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> I would really like to find out.
> Hopefully someone can provide me with the reason why.


Just repost it


----------



## genuity (Oct 21, 2011)

dam,ill try in find out...........


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 21, 2011)

Sorry about that, Cruzer. It was closed by mistake, it's open now.

Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## dam612 (Oct 21, 2011)

damn paranoia got you hard cruzer.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 21, 2011)

More then you will ever know. I stay within state laws but the feds are nothing to laugh at.
I appreciate you guys getting back to me as quick as you did but I move quick too.

I haven't felt like that since I was in my teens. No, I don't need it. I may be over reacting but my growing days are over.


----------



## arizoning (Oct 22, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> More then you will ever know. I stay within state laws but the feds are nothing to laugh at.
> I appreciate you guys getting back to me as quick as you did but I move quick too.
> 
> I haven't felt like that since I was in my teens. No, I don't need it. I may be over reacting but my growing days are over.


why u quitting 
hope u didnt get scared and chop?


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 22, 2011)

I figure I owe you guys an explaination.

Current events such as the dispensaries closing around me and the government making it real clear they are going after people who supply them made me nervious. Then my thread was closed for no apparent reason. I was told there was no log of who did it and that it might have been me. That didnt make sense. I got to thinking what if... I googled big brother is watching and read how internet traffic was ran through servers owned by the government where it recorded IP's when keywords were used. Then I googled my username. 

Well what can I say. I freaked out and trashed my grow. I host my own pics so deleted my pics, vids on youtube and my website. Then closed my threads. I thought I may come back after things settle down around me but I see my elite status has been removed. I can take a hint. I am not welcome here anymore so I don't see that happening.

Sorry people, I really enjoied it here. I'll pop in once in a while to check PM's and answer questions but I'm not going to be as active as I was.


----------



## arizoning (Oct 22, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> I figure I owe you guys an explaination.
> 
> Current events such as the dispensaries closing around me and the government making it real clear they are going after people who supply them made me nervious. Then my thread was closed for no apparent reason. I was told there was no log of who did it and that it might have been me. That didnt make sense. I got to thinking what if... I googled big brother is watching and read how internet traffic was ran through servers owned by the government where it recorded IP's when keywords were used. Then I googled my username.
> 
> ...


whats going on man first thread got closed now they removed your elite status ?

why wouldnt u be welcome here never seen u do anything to call attention


----------



## lonestand (Oct 23, 2011)

there goes one amazing grower


----------



## arizoning (Oct 23, 2011)

lonestand said:


> there goes one amazing grower


lets hope not


----------



## potpimp (Oct 23, 2011)

Rollie said he would reopen it. It looks like it's still closed to me.


----------



## arizoning (Oct 23, 2011)

potpimp said:


> Rollie said he would reopen it. It looks like it's still closed to me.


i wasnt going to speculate on that


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 23, 2011)

potpimp said:


> Rollie said he would reopen it. It looks like it's still closed to me.





cruzer101 said:


> ...my thread was closed for no apparent reason. I was told there was no log of who did it and that it might have been me. ...
> 
> I freaked out and trashed my grow. I host my own pics so deleted my pics, vids on youtube and my website. Then closed my threads.


I paraphrased cruzers post so there wasn't so much pesky reading involved. You can read the whole thing on this very page.


----------



## Indefinately (Jun 3, 2016)

Hey Cruzer,

How you doing old mate.

Havent been on here in years.

Been thinking about cracking a few beans, haven't had any fresh smoke in years.....
Haha

You running at the moment?


----------

